# [fixed] Malicious site warning



## fig2k4 (Jan 25, 2011)

I went onto FileTrip today to be greeted by Google's malicious site warning because of osufoyysdf.co.cc.  
My antivirus (Avast) is blocking osufoyysdf.co.cc while I'm browsing the site too.

I thought I'd let you know.


FIXED now we need to wait for google to unflag the site
edit: ALL GOOD NOW


----------



## Magsor (Jan 25, 2011)

My antivirus prevents me to go on filetrip. I have tried different browser and computer; same thing. Does this happen to you? Should I report a false positive?


----------



## Fear Zoa (Jan 25, 2011)

It might just be because some of the files on filetrip retain to hacking....antivirus's don't like that kinda stuff

But yea i'd report it...might not help much though

EDIT: It was flaged in chrome and norton too.....one of the admins might want to check the ad's


----------



## tj_cool (Jan 25, 2011)

It's not an ad, I already found what it is. Will notify Costello, he'll fix it.


----------



## Matthew (Jan 25, 2011)

Same problem, Chrome


----------



## Son of Science (Jan 25, 2011)

Avira finds malware everytime I go to Filetrip


----------



## Matthew (Jan 25, 2011)

```
-snipped-
```

Basically someone added a malicious ifrma to the top of each page


----------



## amaro (Jan 25, 2011)

the same here!


----------



## tj_cool (Jan 25, 2011)

Yeah the Admin is already notified.


----------



## thaddius (Jan 25, 2011)

Might this have something to do with all the "Fuck GBA Temp" threads that have been popping up of late? Or is that just a coincidence?


----------



## tj_cool (Jan 25, 2011)

Could be. No proof for that though.


----------



## thaddius (Jan 25, 2011)

EDIT: nm


----------



## Wizerzak (Jan 25, 2011)

same for me, worked fine before


----------



## Wizerzak (Jan 25, 2011)

Here's what google had to say:






edit: that code box (now gone) was a bit harsh on the eyes.


----------



## Magsor (Jan 25, 2011)

I guess filetrip will be flagged for a while now this has not been fixed fast enough... Firefox throw now a big red page


----------



## Terminator02 (Jan 26, 2011)

the virus wouldn't affect me if i just went to the website anyway but never downloaded anything would it? ive got an antivirus on anyway but i just want to be sure

Edit: what processes does it start up?


----------



## Depravo (Jan 26, 2011)

Kaspersky gave me this -


```
26/01/2011 00:09:46ÂÂÂÂInfectedÂÂÂÂTrojan program Trojan-Downloader.Java.OpenStream.bfÂÂÂÂ-Malicious site-ÂÂÂÂHigh
```

EDIT: Link obscured.


----------



## Hakoda (Jan 26, 2011)

Either they've fixed it or my AV sucks because I'm not getting said message. I have BitDefender 2011 which is actually expiring soon and then I'll get Kaspersky.

EDIT: Nvm, Chrome found it, yet it remains invisible for my Firefox installation.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Jan 26, 2011)

Chrome gave me a warning and Avira blocked it


----------



## AndroidDem0man (Jan 26, 2011)

The site loads up fine. I was gonna go check out some skins for DStwo, i clicked skins and an error came up.
And Now it comes up as a attack page.
Mozilla your fugly.


----------



## fig2k4 (Jan 25, 2011)

I went onto FileTrip today to be greeted by Google's malicious site warning because of osufoyysdf.co.cc.  
My antivirus (Avast) is blocking osufoyysdf.co.cc while I'm browsing the site too.

I thought I'd let you know.


FIXED now we need to wait for google to unflag the site
edit: ALL GOOD NOW


----------



## Terminator02 (Jan 26, 2011)

Depravo said:
			
		

> Kaspersky gave me this -
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


u better remove that site link, it got removed in another post by a mod


----------



## Nujui (Jan 26, 2011)

I'm getting the same thing too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I wonder if someone hacked the site and put a virus on it.


----------



## AsPika2219 (Jan 26, 2011)

Uh oh! Filetrip site got malware warning for my chrome...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Spoiler



Warning: Visiting this site may harm your computer!


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 26, 2011)

Guys, don't panic, Costello is working on the problem, and it will be resolved shortly.


----------



## Ryukouki (Jan 26, 2011)

OMG MOMMY ITS THE END OF THE WORLDS!!!! MY LIFE IS OVER! I CANT USE FILETRIPZ!


----------



## kira1000 (Jan 26, 2011)

not sure if this is related but ever since I downloaded a file from filetrip before this started, NO DS hacking programs have been working, could the two be related?


----------



## BloodyFlame (Jan 26, 2011)

There are DS hacking programs? Do you mean the DSi?


----------



## kira1000 (Jan 26, 2011)

sorry, what I meant is DS ROM hacking programs, they all either crash when they come to the hacking part (endrypt) or just say can not find file specified, just thought the two may be related.


----------

